# Check this out...



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

Brand new heater. Company put it in an attic, lit it up went downstairs and boom. Buddy of mine at the supply house showed it to me. Its a Rheem LP heater or was. Check out how far the flames reached up the side of the tank. No one was hurt, that's the good thing. Haven't heard the whole story yet but its looking like it was full of fuel when it lit up or had a massive leak somewhere.


----------



## Song Dog (Jun 12, 2008)

Now for the rest of the story, Page 2. 
Thats what I am waitng for.
WOW!

In Christ,

Song Dog


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

Wow, that is pretty screwed up looking. I hope you get the whole story on what happened and post it here.


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

The story I got today from my vendor was they pulled the old heater and installed the one above. Lit the tank and went to the truck to smoke, when they came back it was on fire. They put it out after some severe panicking I would imagine, and get this LEFT IT UP THERE. Another plumber came in and pulled it for the ho.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Wild, and it's a Reem


----------



## uaplumber (Jun 16, 2008)

Pretty smelly in them shorts later I'm sure.
My worst nightmare is one of my guys burning down someones house.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

I find it disturbing that there was a fire outside the tank like that. I always thought these new heaters where supposed to prevent any ignition outside the burn chamber. Also what was the source of the fire? Was it coming from the burner tube entering the burn chamber? I did have a HO call me once saying they smell gas. When I tracked down the leak it was the main burner tube had a small nick in it just below where it screwed into the control valve.


----------



## Plumber Jim (Jun 19, 2008)

That one is pretty interesting. I agree that i would like to know how it ignited. even if it had a gas leak that heater is FVIR and the flames shouldn'y have left the burner chamber.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

I have voiced my opinions on rheem before..........



Ron The Plumber said:


> Wild, and it's a Reem


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

NOW, we can call that a HOT waterheater.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> NOW, we can call that a HOT waterheater.


Yep... Plenty hot!

I'm curious what the problem with it was...

Too much gas or, no flue?:whistling2:


----------



## Va. Plumber (Dec 8, 2008)

That looks like one I saw a long time ago. A "plumber" installed a natural gas heater and the next day it looked just like the one in the picture. After looking around he noticed a large propane tank in the parking lot. Lucky the place didn't burn down.


----------



## njoy plumbing (May 19, 2009)

Or,..... he tried to lite with a flame thrower!


----------



## njoy plumbing (May 19, 2009)

Maybe supply to bottom of g.v not tightened.


----------



## Plumber Jim (Jun 19, 2008)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> NOW, we can call that a HOT waterheater.


 
:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

Va. Plumber said:


> That looks like one I saw a long time ago. A "plumber" installed a natural gas heater and the next day it looked just like the one in the picture. After looking around he noticed a large propane tank in the parking lot. Lucky the place didn't burn down.


You are correct my friend. LP heater was hooked to Natural Gas feed. Boom.


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

Oh and now they are wanting a credit on it because they said the supply house gave them the wrong heater. It says LP Gas on the side of the box in big letters. kinda hard to miss.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Went and looked at a heater simular to that today. Gonna do the replacement tomorrow. didnt have a camera today, but will post pics of it when we are finished.


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> Went and looked at a heater simular to that today. Gonna do the replacement tomorrow. didnt have a camera today, but will post pics of it when we are finished.


You happen to take any pics? What was the cause of this one?


----------

